# WoW Internet



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,
We are thinking of switching from PT to WoW Internet, mainly because our PT line only gives us 1Mb down, so not really up to streaming FilmOn.
One question that comes to mind when looking at WoW website is whether you need to purchase their router when you take the package or do they supply a SIM card which we can use with a TP-LINK 3G/4G router?

Has anyone done this?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's an all in one package with a SIM think but not certain you'd also need a WoW pen or USB stick like TP Links MA180 to put SIM in then into TP Router, but trial it first to see if you can get 4G or 3.5G service,


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Canoeman, I'll pop in to the Optimus shop and see what included in the package. Cheers


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

*What did they say?*



Ghal said:


> Thanks Canoeman, I'll pop in to the Optimus shop and see what included in the package. Cheers



What did they say in the shop? Only my Alcatel router freezes and needs a reboot every couple of weeks. So would like to know if an alternative is an option.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems to be an issue with Alcatel router found taking battery out every few days save a total reboot


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

*Alternative Router*

Went into the Optimus shop last week and they shrugged and said that the Alcatel router does hang if you keep it connected to the charger and the only way to remedy this is to remove the battery - this of course will reboot the router as well. This is not too good for me because I'm not there all the time and need remote access. I will try fitting a mains timer switch to turn on and off the charger to see if this improves the situation.

The only other solution is a new router. You have two options here:

1. Use a router plus 4G USB dongle. I understand that the TP-Link 3420 V2 supports such a pen/dongle and that the Huawei E392 pen/dongle is compatible (but please check) with Optimus 4G.

2. Use a router which has the 4G access built in. The Huawei B392u-22 purports to do this and World Telecom in the Algarve have told me this will work with Optimus (but again check). This option also has the advantage that you can buy optional internal and external booster aerials for these routers which will help if your signal is weak.

You might also want to check out the NOS section (NOS is the company name for the new Optimus+Zon merged company) following forum:

Internet Fixa - 2P

You will see there that they are speculating that NOS will be replacing the Acatel router with a Huawei E5172 router which supersedes the B392u-22. This also could be worth trying.


Mike


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok fitting a timer but how are you going to get over the physical need to hold on/off down?

NoS are advertising Acatel and new Huawei router your better option would be to try and get WoW/NoS to exchange router as Huawei doesn't appear to have same on/off issue and can also take an external aerial, my local guy is trying this route for me


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

My idea would be to test whether letting the device run on battery for a number of hours (and therefore let the battery drain down), before switching the charger back on via the timer switch would obviate the need to take the battery out and do the reset. It's a bit of a long shot and I think I will look into getting the Huawei B5142 which is the new NOS router or a Huawei B593u-12 or -22 both of which would seem to be compatible with NOS. The latter two are older so I might be able to pick one up on Ebay.

Mike


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Either way unless you know different then the on/off button still has to be held down to connect, mine doesn't reconnect automatically you must physically depress button.

You can buy the new Huawei unlocked on Ebay, I also use on occasion a 4G unlocked pen with TP Link TL-MR3220 but I'm pursuing the new Router because of external aerial connection which might resolve some of issues I have


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

*Mains power off/on*

I think I should be all right as long as the battery doesn't completely drain? I don't think turning the mains off and then on should require the on/off button to be depressed because the router has the battery powering it through this period - give it a try!

However, I am sceptical as to whether this will resolve the issue. It certainly won't if the underlying cause is a software problem - but if it was a software problem, all of the routers would exhibit the same issue - not sure if they do?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I find this router has extremely limited battery life and just turning off power doesn't resolve the issue when it stops working correctly, which really needs a reboot, which you can do online whether this works in practice or not unsure as I'm here then removing battery isn't an issue just an annoyance


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

as I said, I am not proposing to turning the power off when it stops working. I want to test turning it off before this happens to see if it avoids the problem occurring in the first place.

I have done a remote reboot of the router from the UK using a PC which is on the WiFi network in Portugal but the router still hung up after a number of days. I did try to access the router directly from the internet but couldn't get it to work using the WAN side IP address of the router - anyone else done this?


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi I have just taken the 20 MBps package from NOS ( I think this is the new name for Optimus and Wow) Have to say very impressed Huawei router with SIM arrived within 48 hours as agreed ( Cost €49.99 paid thro ATM) and monthly cost is €24.99 great speeds and streaming so far n.b is a 24 mth contract n.b have very good mobile signal where I am !!

Hope this helps !


----------

